# Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?



## Geogoleo (9. Februar 2013)

*Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

Hallo,

würde es was bringen, wenn man den PC komplett isoliert, und dann ein Lüftungsrohr von draussen Luft zum Radiator ansaugen lässt.
So ein Lüftungsrohr zum Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu noch ein Gleiches auf der anderen Seite, welches die aufgewärmte PC-Luft absaugt.
Kondenswasser ist ja eigentlich egal, es leitet ja nicht?
Dann noch Spiritus in die Wasserkühlung, damit das Wasser bloß nicht gefriert 

Dazu könnte man noch stärkere Lüfter einbauen, damit die kalte Luft den Weg zum Radiator auch schafft 

Oder man stellt den Radiator direkt in die Wand und isoliert dann, und baut an der Aussenwand dann so einen Lamellenfilter an,
und ein kleines Schutzdach damit es nicht direkt reinschneit ;D

Bei einer Aussentemperatur von -3° ist das sicherlich sinnvoll 
Dazu wird es dank isoliertem Gehäuse nicht zu kalt im Zimmer.

Im Sommer darf man den ganzen Spass dann so umbauen, dass nur die erwärmte Luft rausgesaugt wird 

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## PornoStyle (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

naja stell den pc doch einfach nach drausen dan soltest du auch kein problem mit kondenzwasser haben und doch wen kondenzwasser sich bildet und du nichts isoliert hast gibt es kurzschlüsse und dan kanst du deiner hardware goodbye sagen


----------



## Professor Theorie (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

bringt nicht wirklich was...

für den 24/ 7-Betrieb scheitert es bei einer Wasserkühlung eher an der Spannung als an der Temperatur und unter 0 kommst du damit nicht. Von den Kosten/ Aufwand will ich gar nicht erst reden...
Dann lieber einen LN2-Pot kaufen und mit Dice bzw LN2 benchen. Ist vermutlich jahrelang günstiger und bringt wesentlich mehr


----------



## Netboy (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

machs doch so Air Conditioned Liquid Cooled Computer - YouTube


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

Mach doch einfach das Fenster auf wenn's kalt ist. Das reicht schon,
bringt niedrige Temps. Dann musst du auch nichts isolieren.

Dass du aber nicht mal annährend an Temperaturen um 0 Grad
kommst, sollte klar sein


----------



## dekay55 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

Verleg den Radi ins freie dann musst dich nicht rummachen, allerdings solltest dann wirklich aufpassen mit Kondenswasser. 
Aber Spiritus in die Wasserkühlung ist ne ganz schlechte idee, wenn dann nimmt man Frostschutzmittel, wie z.b G48 Glysantine was in jedes Auto reingekippt wird. 

Ich hatte mein Wakü Setup so über jahre hinweg betrieben, nur bei -25°c ist mir Tatsächlich mal was Wasser im Radi gefroren, der schöne vorteil war im Winter das die Wakü komplett passiv war und ich schöne Temps zum Benchen hatte, Nachteil war das Kondenswasser

BTW also mit nem Intel E2180 hatte ich Temp´s im Minusbereich, wieviel kann ich nicht sagen da man ja unter 0°c keine Temp mehr angezeigt bekommt bei den internen dioden.


----------



## urkent (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

Also und Luftkühlung? Ist kalte Winter- oder Regenluft in den PC pusten lassen gefahrlos möglich?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

Oh ha, ein Grabschänder. 

Kalte Winterluft ist im PC unproblematisch, gegebenenfalls muss man aber auf Kondensation an der Gehäuse-Außenseite in der Nähe von Anschlüssen achten. Mit kalter Regenluft wäre ich vorsichtig, da ist die Grenze zu "nasser Regenluft" schnell überschritten und die subjektive Kältewirkung von schlechtem Wetter durch Feuchtigkeit auf der Haut und Wind trägt nichts zur Kühlleistung im PC bei. (Höhere Wärmekapazität feuchter Luft und die Abkühlung bis an den Taupunkt dagegen schon.)


----------



## urkent (14. Mai 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

jaja Grabschänder , Grabschänder

ich fand das so treffend.

aber das ist Google sonst nichts ausgespuckt'  -  ist das echt nicht zu tief ausgegraben


----------



## darknitro (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

Außenluft am Radiator geht schon. Im Pc würd ich damit vorsichtig sein. Kondenswasser was sich dort bilden kann ist kein nichtleitendes VE-Wasser. Abgesehen davon würden die ein oder anderen Teile das Rosten beginnen.


----------



## Behzad (1. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

Wie macht ihr denn den Radi nach draussen und den PC innen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. März 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung + Winterluft? Gute Idee?*

Ich würde ja externe Radiatoren bevorzugen, da kann man dann auch mit Hlfe längerer Schläuche große Entfernungen bis zum Case überbrücken.


----------

